# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  نقآء وردة ~

## خربشآت

*بآقات الورد الأبيض آنثرهـآ هنآ

هنآك ..
في الطبيع ـة حيث للأبيض نقآءه ..
< بالجوآل 





*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رهيبه

----------


## همس الصمت

تصوير جميل جداً
بداية رائعة معنا
نتمنى ان تواصلي معنا
وتتحفينا بما لديكِ من إبداع ..
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية يارب
دمتِ موفقة ..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

صورة رائعة 
الله يعــــطيكـــــ العافية

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..



ماش ـاء الله ع ـليكِ ح ـبوووبه ..


الورده كتير نـ ع ـووومه ،،


واللقطه ممتازه مع إنها بالـ ج ـوال ^_* ..


س ـلمت يمناكِ وع ـطاكِ ربي الـ ع ـافيه ..


لا ع ـدمنا ج ـديد ع ـدستكِ بيننا ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## خربشآت

*ع ـفآف ..!*
*مروركِ آرهب غ ـآليتنآ* 
**
*هموسة ..!*
*تشكرآت ع وجودكِ الرآئع* 
*آسع ـدني :D*
**
*آبتسآم السه ـم ..!*
*يع ـآفيك ـوم*
*آلف شك ـر آخ ـي ع التوآقد ..*
**
*شوق ..!*
*توآج ـدكِ وكلمآتكِ شجعتني آكثر ،،*
*آريقـآتوو ع التوآقد الرآئع*
**

----------


## Malamh Cute

.
.


مرحبآ :)

لآويه النآسآآت كلهم طآآلعه ليهم الورده القميله 

إلا آآني ..؟

عموماً تسلمي غلآتو ع الطرح ،

ولي بآآك عشآآن اشوفهآآ ،

ربي يعطيك آلف عآآفيه ،

مآآنحرمش منك يآآآقميل

تحيآآتي

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآحب ..~!*
*تصوير رهيب ..~!!*
*سلمت الأنآآمل ..~!!*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيه ..~*
*كبريآء..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..

ماشاء الله التصوير روووعة بشكل ،،

والدقة عالية ماشاء الله عليك حبابة ..

تسلم الأيادي المُبدعة يااارب..وتسلم العدسة المُختلفة   :)

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اللهم** صلِ على محمد وآل محمد* 

*تصوير رائع* 
*يعطيك ربي ألف عافيه* 

*موفقه,, وعساااك على القووه*

----------


## خفايـ روح ــا

روعه 
يعطيكـِ العافيه

----------


## أبو سلطان

أختي خربشات هذه وردة على الطريق و لقد بدأتي بالورد فاستمري فصورتك صورة فعلا واعدة

نعم أكيد صورة واعدة 

جيدة في التقاطها و جيدة في الزاوية

و بانتظار الجديد

----------

